# names for a heifer?????



## stadiumjumper (May 7, 2007)

hi, i am usualy on the goat/horse board but since i have i ? i will ask yall: we are getting a new guernsey heifer and i need a name. My family has already voted on molly, but i just wanted to see what yall could come up with. so could yall please help by thinking up your best names. if yall give me a list, i will pick and tell the results! thanks,SJ


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm having the same problem at my place! My new jersey heifer is nameless at the moment. Here's my list of potential names, keep in mind I'm still searching:

Clover
Diamond
Gem 
Ruby
Petal
Daisy
Elsie
Ladybug, aka Lady
Tulip
Nellie
Lovey
Prudence
Patience
Lily
Maggie Mae


I already have a "Rosie" and a "Bessie", so those are out. 

Maybe you can help me with a name! LOL

You can see pix of my jersey here http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=187968


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

For a Jersey it has to be Lily - did you know there is a flower the Jersey Lily and also a famous person who was called the Jersey Lily ?

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

And for a Guernsey it would have to be "Annie". Guernsey people are called "donkeys" and the Guernsey French for donkey is "l'Ane"

hoggie


----------



## unclejae (Nov 22, 2004)

Our little Jersey/Dexter heifer"s name is Maggie. She was named by her previous owner. We like to call her Maggie Moo.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Manon? (its french...)


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

British Royal Names (not a complete list)

Adela

Alice

Anne 

Arabella

Beatrice

Blanche

Caroline

Charlotte

Diana

Eleanor

Elizabeth

Fergie

Helena

Jane

Louise

Matilda

Margaret

Victoria


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

We have 2 jersey heifers, Annabelle and Buttercup, 

Some other names we've thought off

Tinkerbelle
Bonnie
Claira
Daisy
I can't think of them all right now. 

At one time we named our bull calves by themes
Like Disney characters
Car parts.
Sesame Street.


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

betsy, as in betsy ross


----------



## JD in SC (May 17, 2007)

My Jersey milk cow is named Isabelle. Her heifer is named Rossyln. The two Jersey heifers I bought this spring are April and Gertrude. My late Jersey was named Beverly.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

The heifer will tell you her name if you listen closely.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

That's usually how we name the bulls. 

Although, the neighbour probably wouldn't like us calling out, Stupid, Dumb-dumb, Ect.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, my cow has two names-Good Cow and Bad Cow...


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

If we are ever lucky enough to have a heifer, she will be "Poppy".
Our two bull calves are:

chuck (chuck roast)

and Sir Loin


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Name it Artemis.


Also check out www.20000-names.com



Jeff


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> The heifer will tell you her name if you listen closely.


.. in which case her name will be "mmmoooooooouaaaaaaaahhhhhh"

I love Prudence.

What about Hughe? Then she would be "Hugh Heifer"


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

heres som names i got!
Tigger
Max
Tiger 
Jake
Max
Buddy
Smokey
Maggie 
Sam
Bear
Kitty
molly
Sassy
Bailey 
Shadow
Simba
Sam
Patch
Lady
Lucky
Sadie
Misty
Lucky
Sammy
Rocky
Princess
Lucy
Oreo
Daisy
Samantha
Buster
Charlie
Casey
Boots
Cody
Oliver
Brandy
Lucy
Duke

i hop this helps! :baby04:


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

What about Isla - Guernsey is an island right?

Or Sarnia - is the Latin name for Guernsey

hoggie


----------



## heritagefarmer (Apr 30, 2006)

Our two Belties are called Tali and Tikka year letter is 'T' and theme is East Indian food.

We wanted a bull, first off so we could eat him, but also so we could call him Tofu- we thought this was a cool name for boy destined to be eaten

Now we got two heifers we gotta decide which one to eat. Whoever it is, maybe we'll change her name to "Patty"


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It could be neat to give her a name starting w/ 'A'. Then the next one w/ 'B' etc. I call almost all the milkcows Mama or Bossy. Unless they are being Vile, then I won't tell you what I say. You could just guess. Some of the girls get named for behaviors though, like Stampy and Ding-Dong. Or a cow who had pinkeye, I call her Pinkie.My first heifer was Cupcake. I was 15 and had a whole slew of SWEET names. Buttercup also is good.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

we have Clarabelle and tinkerbelle, born of Annabelle, daughter of Lulabelle, daughter of Isabelle.......do you see a theme?

ds says the next one will have to be dumbbelle because we are out of names


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

AND THE NAME SHALL BE.........
Sweet Pea, aka "Sweetie"

Thanks y'all for the fun thread  I'll be asking the same question next time I have a heifer to name!


----------

